
Ask HN: Some is invited to X bday parties: how many friends does she have? - eridal
Assuming that these parties they do not share guests.<p>I think it&#x27;s related to the bday problem and  bayes theorem so.. can this be estimated?
======
gusmd
She could not have been invited to multiple parties. Otherwise all parties
would share a guest -- her.

~~~
eridal
haha! I haven't thought on that

I was thinking that if mutual friends are shared, then the estimated number
will be higher than real one.

------
kleer001
What are the other stipulations? Can she be invited to multiple parties by the
same person? Can more than one person invite her to the same party? Does she
need to be invited by a friend? Can she still have friends if X is zero?

The question as stated is a bit vague.

